# news/pan fails to build on FreeBSD 10



## tankist02 (Feb 1, 2014)

I tried with and without MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes, but always get the following error on FreeBSD 10.0 Release amd64, ports updated:


```
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/news/pan/work/pan-0.139/pan/general'
  CXX    debug.o
  CXX    e-util.o
  CXX    file-util.o
In file included from file-util.cc:38:
In file included from ./log.h:26:
/usr/include/c++/v1/deque:907:49: error: invalid application of 'sizeof' to an incomplete type 'value_type' (aka 'pan::Log::Entry')
    static const difference_type __block_size = sizeof(value_type) < 256 ? 4096 / sizeof(value_type) : 16;
                                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/c++/v1/deque:1178:15: note: in instantiation of template class 'std::__1::__deque_base<pan::Log::Entry, std::__1::allocator<pan::Log::Entry> >' requested here
    : private __deque_base<_Tp, _Allocator>
              ^
./log.h:52:27: note: in instantiation of template class 'std::__1::deque<pan::Log::Entry, std::__1::allocator<pan::Log::Entry> >' requested here
        std::deque<Entry> messages;
                          ^
./log.h:49:14: note: definition of 'pan::Log::Entry' is not complete until the closing '}'
      struct Entry {
             ^
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2014)

It fails to build with Clang. If you add USE_GCC to the Makefile it will build but the resulting executable crashes immediately. I'm afraid this needs to be fixed upstream.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 1, 2014)

This problem has been reported. In the meantime you can try other newsreader.


----------

